
Reports of the Newcastle International Seminars – from 1968 to 2001 - raister
http://homepages.cs.ncl.ac.uk/brian.randell/Seminars/
======
raister
Interesting report on Computer Science history and (now) famous researchers
such as Dijkstra, Hoare, and so on. Compiled by the distinguished professor
Brian Randell.

